# Why 45 day window for LMRs?



## ace2000 (May 20, 2010)

I'm sure this logic has been discussed a million times... but why 45 days?  It seems that just an even 60 days would be easier to mentally calculate.

Just curious, not complaining...


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2010)

The Last Minute Rental Forum is designed for weeks that an owner cannot use at the last minute, and are too late to deposit.  At 60 days, you can still deposit weeks II and RCI.


----------



## gwhamm (May 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The Last Minute Rental Forum is designed for weeks that an owner cannot use at the last minute, and are too late to deposit.  At 60 days, you can still deposit weeks II and RCI.



If a owner knows they can't use the unit and has missed the 60 day limit for depositing why the need for an additional 14 to 15 day "penalty time period" before they can list their unit for a LMR?


----------



## Kozman (Jul 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The Last Minute Rental Forum is designed for weeks that an owner cannot use at the last minute, and are too late to deposit.  At 60 days, you can still deposit weeks II and RCI.



At 14 days you can still deposit with RCI.


----------

